# Clinton River Conditions after the rain storm?



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

All,

Can anyone report what the Clinton looks like after last two days of rain storms?

Blown out, over the banks, water clarity, coffee?

Trying to weigh my options steelhead or walleye Saturday morning?

Detroit river looks like mud right now trying to figure out which one with clear up first?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Just drove past the clinton... its full and brown.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Just got home from fishing Yates for a bit. I was the only one out there but one guy showed up as I was leaving. Water is moving pretty fast pushing a lot of debris downriver. It's pretty dirty and is over the bank. If you are familiar with the wooden fence posts that line a section of the river over there, probably 10-12 inches of the post closest to the river was under water and all the saplings they planted are half under.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Not over it's banks yet but high and chocolate looking. Yates was out by the dam. I spoke to the Yates employee and they are going to try and remove the large logjam on the dam. Said it could do large damage if left in place.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Stopped by the dam yesterday, not as much water as today but muddy and fast. Seen two steelhead jumping, never fished too fast for me. It might take 2 or 3 days to clean up. This rain will send most of what steel is in the system back to the big water. I'm sure a few fish will pop up, it's been a weird year anything can happen at this point! Pike fishing should get good!! Detorit river sounds fun too me!!


Good luck


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Where have all the Chromers gone :lol:


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Out here at yates right now, the water is down and slowing down, still stained. Saw some steel and went 2/3 at riverbends this morning. Still a little cold but I think the water dropping will get some fish moving. Hooked a decent sucker at the bridge and let the little girl up stream from me pull it in. Props to the guy in the Carhart hoodie that knew how to handle the hen that he let go.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Good to see you back Jnpcook.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Big D. Been around but haven't fished much in the last few years. Looking to make up for lost time this year. LOL.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OUangler (Apr 13, 2013)

Went out to Yates yesterday. Water has cleared a lot but still cloudy. There were a few people fishing and the only thing that I saw brought in was a nice size sucker by the bridge.


----------



## Bgreen (Oct 31, 2008)

went to river further south toward mount clemens. very fast and cloudy lots of debris floating down. did see a few gills in some pools and ditches by river.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

gonna be up in pontiac monday and tues for training. thinking about bringing my fishing stuff and heading to rochester to hit the clinton after I get out of class since I'm already 3/4 of the way there from my house.

hows the river? is it still high and cloudy etc? how quick does it usually return to close to normal after all the rain we got? Thinking about hitting yates to swing flies for some steel.

Thanks
J-


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

Was up by riverbends yesterday, water was extremely high by coyote Joe, they had the park gate closed.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

everlast108 said:


> Was up by riverbends yesterday, water was extremely high by coyote Joe, they had the park gate closed.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


copy thanks

J-


----------

